# Armorseal Rexthane I Epoxy... good or bad?



## AKAPainting (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm used to exterior painting and have been moving towards flooring recently.
I use Acryla-Deck for pool decks and have recently had one of my customers reach back to me to do his commercial warehouse.

He makes beef jerkey and wants something USDA suitable, which is how I found Rexthane I

I see it's a one part high solid moisture cure urethane that can be tinted. To me this means, it's the only product I need to do a warehouse floor... or garage. From what I've read it is glossy like a clear coat and able to withstand some abuse (jet fuel, chemicals, etc)

But I've recently read that Rexthane will require several coats and that I have to skuff up the coats before new coats are applied... which I don't see in their application bulletin anywhere

I've also read that moisture cured urethane's are hard to work with.

So what I'm wondering is:
1) Is this a single product solution to flooring (as shown in product information under Concrete-Smooth)

2) How crazy/hard is this stuff to put down? I'm assuming no different than the garages we do or pool decks.

3) Do I need a clear top coat over this or is this going to be glossy when completed?

4)I see these stats:
Recommended Spreading Rate per coat:
Minimum Maximum
Wet mils (microns) 3.0 (75) 4.5 (112)
Dry mils (microns) 2.0 (50) 3.0 (75)

~Coverage sq ft/gal (m2/L) 358 (8.8) 537 (13.1)
Theoretical coverage sq ft/gal
(m2/L) @ 1 mil / 25 microns dft 1072 (26.3)

WHAT is the actual coverage lol? If I'm using a roller I doubt I will ever achieve 1 mil nor would I desire that thin of a coating.... so I'm guessing this means I'll be closer to 358 sq ft per gallon?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I know you're able to tint it but I never have. We've always used it as a clear topcoat for garage floors on top of SW tileclad and it's worked perfect for that. 

It's real easy to apply and I'd say 400-500sqft a gallon is about right. I've also never applied on anything exterior so I can't tell you how it would hold up on a pool deck, only that I couldn't see myself using it for that application. One word of warning is that it has a nasty strong odor that likes to linger. Otherwise it's a great product for what I use it for. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## AKAPainting (Jun 10, 2017)

Ty, definitely not using it for pool decks 

I read somewhere the odor will dissipate after about 3 days, he's needing 
no odor eventually


----------



## Center_line_Painting (Jun 4, 2017)

@AKAPainting 

I've used this successfully on multiple fiberglass decks. It's the only product my SW rep will back up. 
maybe a few weeks for odor free idk. I haven't asked my customers about that, but it's terrible the first few days. 

I can't speak about your warehouse aspirations with rexthane. I'd avoid the product because it will kill you if you plan to use it on the regular. Pretty serious off gassing. 
It's way too much even for outside application. Next time I go to use it I'm including a positive air system as part of the bid. 

This is an old thread, does the poster or anyone else have any other feedback on warehouse application?


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

My concern with an MCU in a food grade environment is contamination by odor to any ingredients stored near or far of the warehouse or processing. MCU has a brutal odor and I’m pretty sure FDA inspectors would not look kindly on that. Have you considered a 100% solids? Fast dry, 15,000 psi strength, 8-10 miles DFT per coat, very little odor. Tricky application and specialty tools but exceedingly high performance and durability on concrete.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

NACE said:


> My concern with an MCU in a food grade environment is contamination by odor to any ingredients stored near or far of the warehouse or processing. MCU has a brutal odor and I’m pretty sure FDA inspectors would not look kindly on that. Have you considered a 100% solids? Fast dry, 15,000 psi strength, 8-10 miles DFT per coat, very little odor. Tricky application and specialty tools but exceedingly high performance and durability on concrete.


100% solids and the V440 waterborne amine epoxy also comes recommended for situations where a lower order easy clean up is required, like basements. Both USDA certified.. V440 also nice because it is UTC tintable...


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Most of the armorseal line up is great.

Look into the ArmorSeal Polyurethane HS or even the WB 1K product. The poly would hold up better than the rexthane and might not have the odor linger. The rexthane does dry fast, so be ready for that. 

If your looking for minor abuse and not super heavy duty workload on the floor, I'd look into the WB 1K. I've used the 1K in a garage floor as a clear coat, other than tre marks, it works great. Very little odor and dries fast.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

Here's a pic of Armorseal's Floorplex in the mail room of the World Bank in DC.

https://www.facebook.com/techpainti...4351510282634/894117560639355/?type=3&theater


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I used to sell Rexthane to several old school skateboard manufacturers. It held up pretty well but yeah, it has a hell of an odor to it! Armorseal is a great product line. It is pretty much the old Phillyclad paint line relabeled when SW bought them. Good stuff generally speaking.


----------

